# Cygwin Help



## LivDawg (Apr 28, 2009)

ok so i have an assignment to do..
i missed a couple of classes and i think i missed a important one
i need to open a whole lot of files (test files .h files and .cpp files) from a folder that is on my desktop...

can anyone tell me how i open them (the folder is called a2Prog1 and on desktop...)

help is much appericiated ray:


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

.cpp is a c plus plus file (i assume uncompiled) it should open in a text-editor.
.h is either a compiled C/C++ unit or again a C++ source file. Try a text editor. If not then get Dev-C++ etc...


----------

